# Hello!



## Animal_Lover1 (Dec 13, 2011)

I currently have a male cat that is four years old. I had had him ever since he was a kitten. At the end of the month I will be giving him to a vet since the only thing he does is sleep, eat, play for at least 10 minutes and lays down!! I will be getting a kitten around the same time. I just hope that I am making the right decision. :-? My two daughters do not want to play with him (Sam) anymore because in my daughters words "Sam is boring" I already have 4 parakeets. I just love pets!


----------



## FUNKYCAT (Dec 13, 2011)

I could never give away my cat. After a while a kitten grows up and becomes 'boring' too.


----------



## Animal_Lover1 (Dec 13, 2011)

I changed my mind about giving Sam away! I will just buy a female kitten and get Sam neutered. I think he just need a playmate!! I will see in a couple of weeks! Here is a picture of him in the bathroom. :luv


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Yup, that's the great thing about pets. You can get them and if they aren't exactly what you want, you can get rid of them and get another one....


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

He should be neutered either way. When you just "give away" a boring cat they usually just get put down.


----------

